
Bludit - dignajar
https://www.bludit.com
======
dignajar
This is my project to create sites or blogs, you don't need a database; Bludit
uses flat files for store posts and pages. Here is a scalability test
[http://scalability-bludit.rhcloud.com](http://scalability-bludit.rhcloud.com)

